# That Google shopping express thingy on the right....



## cmayna (Mar 13, 2014)

.....is frickin annoying.   Wish I could delete it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 13, 2014)

Do Premier Membership and ya can disable the ads ......  It's a win, win IMHO !!  Just my 2 cents !!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the tip.   Just joined.


----------

